# What's all the fuss about France?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think I have read even one bad report on here about a trip to France.
Everyone seems to rave about it for motorhoming!

We've never been, so cannot comment - yet. Going next month!

So what is it that makes France so good?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You will find out when you go.

I thinks its basicaly a difference in attitude towards motorhomes. France welcomes, them and almost every town has an aire de service or allocated parking place.

Enjoy  

Trevor


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

France is very motorhome friendly, if that is the right expression. You are made welcome in whatever town or village you visit. Obviously there are places, like any other Country, that are not welcoming but I would say that 99% of places are good. France has such vast amounts of space so the roads are not crowded except in the large towns and cities.

The French also think that it is their 'God given right' to stop anywhere and stay the night in their motorhomes.

We have lived here for nearly 10 years and love the way of life. It is like the UK 40 years ago. I hope you enjoy your first stay.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

...the cheese... the wine... the cider... the bread... the pastries...


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Traffic jams are a rarity (I never use toll roads).

No need to pay big bucks just to park overnight - mostly free.

Diesel cheaper than UK - 91c the week before last. Not as cheap as Spain though. 76.8c last week!!

Motorhomers everywhere, mostly very friendly.


----------



## cuckooman (Feb 8, 2009)

Total freedom, no problems with overnight stops,Good roads. If you try a little French they are really nice people. Be ignorant English and you will get same back. We got back 28th April after 6 weeks there, Going back 27th May, can`t wait we just love the place. Go and enjoy it have a nice holiday :lol: 
This is my first time on a forum so please excuse any mistakes


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

The people, the free or cheap ameneties afforded to motor home users, the wines and the food. Excellent service in most places. As my mate used to say "the French demonstrate the dignity in menial labour".
Germany is very nice too for much the same reasons.
Then there is Spain.



But pretty much anywhere where you are not a tax payer beats where you pay them! :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hey Hez, good morning!

Now don't get us started! :roll: 

The French seem to have people WITH VISION in high places. They WELCOME motorhomes and don't charge the earth for our company.

AuntieSandra and I chatted with an Englishman at Cognac, a fine town. The gent was a free-lance writer for touristy magazines. He had interviewed the Mayor of Cognac. The interview went along the lines...

"How can you afford to let us motorhomers use your aire-de-service-des-camping cars next to the river for FREE. We empty our toilets into your sewers, we empty our waste water too and we help ourselves to your fresh water."

The Mayor replied along the lines...
"Do you motorhomers use our supermarches?" Well, yes.
"Do you eat at our restaurants?" Well, yes.
"Do you visit our tourist attractions, castles, distilleries, parks?" Well, yes.
"So you contribute greatly to our local economy?" Well, yes.
"Then you are WELCOME to visit our town and use our facilities."

Then there was our visit to Bourges and its Rose Gardens for an open-air concert, featuring one of France's top five harpists, along with a splendid group of instrumentalists. Over 900 folk turned up for that one. We drank the wine and beer, we ate in their restaurants, and the wonderful concert was FREE.

It's all rather like the bank advert... "We cast a little juicy worm, then when we've got you hooked, we take your money."

FRANCE WELCOMES MOTORHOMES and makes provision for them, allowing us access to carparks, supermarches, providing aires-des-camping cars... no height barriers... To be honest, in 20 years of visiting France, we've met TWO barriers, both at Carrefour supermarches, so we drove in through the fuel station!!

Roll on 2nd June!! Hey, Hez, you asked the question! :wink: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its rubbish, the country and its people are horrible, don't bother going.

Pete

:roll: I could always take your place if you don't fancy it :roll:


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

well it sounds good to me we have allways given france a wide berth after doing disney twice, but we are going to south ardeche in 3 weeks (providing my licence is back but thats another story lol) and we hope to get the true feel of france because it sounds fantastic


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Cavaliere - VAR 83

Picture says a thousand words< Click

Click the image when it opens for a larger view!

Trev.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

The motorways aren't strewn with rubbish and France generally is a very clean and tidy country....not like here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We CHOSE to live in France and have never regretted it. Apart from my wife's need to wallow in family now and again, I would never bring our motorhome back to Blighty ever again.

I could list all the positives and negatives we feel about France and the positives are ten fold.

Ray.
In spacious Portbail, Normandy


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

All of the above,and the weather 8)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

tommytli said:


> . . we have allways given france a wide berth after doing disney twice, . .


It like assuming UK is like London - or Paris is representitive of France - its not, France is well worth exploring, get off the motorways & main roads & into the small towns & villages - wonderful !


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

shingi said:


> The motorways aren't strewn with rubbish and France generally is a very clean and tidy country....not like here.


Apart from their lay-bys, the aroma of baking dog sh=t and smell from their septic tanks, France is a beautiful country.

I envy you on your coming holiday.

Wish I were there!

PS: Love the sound of the cegals in the hotter parts of France.

Texas :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No No dont go its terrible  

More room for me


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

All of the above.

Plus is only a hop over (or under) the water and you are there.

Try and speak a little of their language, if only to say sorry but my French is c..p ! They will love you for it.

On the odd occasion when we have needed help they have been most forcomming. Brilliant patriotic helpful people. Its just a pitty we are not the same. If you go into a Les Routiers or similar eating establishment and you are a big fat sod like me say something in English quickly so they don't think you are a German. (Sorry Fritz but its true!)

For us unless we have an emergency we keep out of big towns and don,t use any autoroutes during our holiday. But each to their own.

Roll on August is all I can say!

Clive


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

tommytli said:


> well it sounds good to me we have allways given france a wide berth after doing disney twice, but we are going to south ardeche in 3 weeks (providing my licence is back but thats another story lol) and we hope to get the true feel of france because it sounds fantastic


Disney isn't France! Southern Ardeche - well that's a different story! We just love France and spend much of our spare time there, even plan to move there when we retire! We will be in the Dordogne in 2 weeks time - just for a week in a gite, but our MH isn't big enough to accomodate 2 daughters and a grandson for the week, so that's the best compromise!

2 months today we will be off for a 3 week trip in the MH down the west coast and on to the Dordogne -I'm just counting the days!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Texas

_Love the sound of the *cegals* in the hotter parts of France. _

What is a cegal?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: France*



teemyob said:


> Cavaliere - VAR 83
> 
> Picture says a thousand words< Click
> 
> ...


it looks nearly as nice as cornwall.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Texas
> 
> _Love the sound of the *cegals* in the hotter parts of France. _
> 
> What is a cegal?


Oh no, its the spelling police again :lol:

I know what you mean Texas, its them there Cigales ain't it.

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was not policing the spelling - I just couldn't find the word anywhere.

I will own up to ignorance for not knowing that a _cigale_ is a _cicada_ - we call them *katydids*!

And you ain't heard cicadas like the ones in New Zealand - deafening!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Surely you've heard of George Cigale - even seen some of his films I bet!!

OK - getting me coat!! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Your right the picture looks just like Cornwall. Unfortunately you try finding a town that is MH friendly in Cornwall . I bet you will struggle


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Is he the same bloke as Jimminy Cricket?!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Is he the same bloke as Jimminy Cricket?!!


Assuming you mean Ji*m*iny Cricket, no - he's his batty brother. 8O

Spelling police - poof. What do they know!!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave

http://disney.go.com/vault/archives/characters/jiminy/jiminy.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Surely you've heard of George Cigale - even seen some of his films I bet!!
> 
> OK - getting me coat!! 8O :lol: :lol:


I thought he was in 'Under Seige' :roll: :lol:

Pete


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

France......been there many times....including skiing every year...in fact it's so good we bought a cottage in Normandy...France is absolutely marvellous....France France France...what more can we say,just go and you'll see why everyone raves about it....we love the Country and the people too........ :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh sorry,forgot to add...the food and wine are superb...the supermarkets and shop are far superior to this Country...need I go on...you've probably guessed by now...we love the place... :lol: :lol: 

Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheese,wine,food, patisseries,supermarkets,wine Ooh I've said that one already :lol: Weather


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*what's all the fuss about France?*

I suppose we are biased, as we live here. On the other hand, why would we, if we didn't like it?!

However, we have just driven through quite a bit of Italy, Sardinia, (both of which we loved) and got back to France last Wednesday, crossing via Barcelonnette and Gap.

So we drove back through the stunning valley of the Ubaye, the various Alpes departments, crossed the Rhone between Die and Privas, through the Ardeche, past Le Puy, over the Allier at Brioude, and on into Cantal and Correze.

All the way the scenery was just mind-blowing. I think that is what we like most here, there is so much space, and it is just so beautiful!

Helen


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We have been twice, although we enjoyed it we much prefer the uk.

Chris and Brenda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Well at over 50 Million visitors a year, the most visited country in the world, I think the consensus is it is very nice. Bear in mind that France has two main types of native inhabitants. French and Parisians. The French are not that keen on the later. Don't think they like themsleves some times!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a third type, who do not consider themselves French at all - the Bretons!

Hard working yet so very laid back.

Fiercely proud of their identity and their culture.

Their language nearly died but is on the way up again, albeit very slowly.

Oh, and don't forget the Corsicans.

*I Muvrini* have a passion for their island which is clearly demonstrated in their songs.


----------



## 122265 (Apr 11, 2009)

We have had our motorhome for 3 weeks and have spent most of this time planning our first holiday in it - to France. I have visited France before but on a motorbike. If the French treat motorhomers like motorcyclists we are in for a treat. I am looking forward to a more leisurely pace in the MH and the opportunity to observe more of the scenery, particularly as it changes as we head further south. Our route is not finalised yet but we intend to venture down the West coast as far as Bordeaux. Much depends on the quality of the sites we have chosen (almost entirely from reviews on MH facts) and how long we stay in one spot. Can't wait until the end of July. The ferries are booked!


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

You will love it, have you seen the book 'All the Aires of France' from Vicarious books? We found it invaluable 15 nights at 35 Euros - the book paid it's way.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if anyone else would either admit to or be bothered by the fact that in the UK, visiting a strange town can sometimes be a stressful adventure when you are both navigator and driver. Finding parking places and then when arriving trying to find a place to overhang the rear of the motorhome or whether to get two parking tickets because of crossing over the white line at the rear etc.
All of this will melt away as soon as you cross the channel (either under or over). I have travelled the length and breadth of France and not once have I experienced road rage against me because I am a bit slower at roundabouts because I don't want my crockery smashing. I have not only never had problems finding or finding a space for my motorhome, they are usually free out of the main summer season. Speak a little French and even the gendarmes are polite and helpful. A fabulous country and fabulous people.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Best place for a motorhome. Mrs teensvan loves france.

We hope to do a 6 month trip around france next summer starting in mid april. We are going to give this a go instead of 6 months winter in spain which we have done for the last 2 years.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Steve & Ann,
Don't miss our little tropical part of Normandy (Le Manche) overlooking Jersey where it rarely gets over 30c high summer or below 0c depths of winter.
Vast sandy beaches, €11 four course meals with all the wine and coffee, peace and tranquillity and only 20 miles from the D-Day beaches.

People rush south missing all the space and hospitality here. They end up crammed in the typically Brit enclaves of the Dordogne and Cote de Zure.

Ray.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

We never dash south. It takes us 4 weeks to get into spain. Our fist stop in france is La Treport, and we stay for about 3 days then potter south.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Seems to be a good few Brits on here who live in France.

We intend to move there permanent, one day.

Problem for us is we like the South, Var 83. Seems the Properties there are second only to Paris in price.

Having said that, I guess if we managed to afford a place the inland side of the A7, we would have easy access to the coast, lots of sunshine and easy access to other European Countries.

Unlike Many People I know who move to Spain, I don't hear of many People who return to the UK from France.

Trev.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Been there for the past 10 years with tent, caravan, folding tent, motorhome. NO FUSS AT ALL which is why we go every year.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually a lot have returned to the UK - recently mainly because of the spectacular fall of Sterling against the Euro. 

But people move in search of a dream, then don't always like the reality. 

So there are lots of properties on the market now, it isn't quite as expensive as it had become for a while.

Helen


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Trev,
Out of all the Brits we have known that have moved back to UK, it has always been the wife who misses her family and grandkids. 
Almost all the men would happily stay but this maternal magnet has been too strong.

We currently hold the keys for four properties that are for sale whose Brit owners have returned even though they can't sell the French house.

Modern, new (yellow) houses are selling as the young French don't want the character and charm (read cold) of the old stone homes as the Brits do.

Ray.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh! you are making me envious! we live in France and I love it there, at the moment we are in America living my husbands dream, NOT MINE!! he bought a very nice 35ft Airstream Cutter R.V and we are touring in America for 3 months in it, good thing it has 2 air conditioners, as it is very hot here in California, he keeps taking me to National Parks knowing what a nervous person I am, in these National parks are bears, lions, rattlesnakes and poisonous spiders, I am a shaking wreck and I am too afraid to get out of the R.V (a man was attacked by a lion last week and a woman had her car wrecked by a bear that got into it.) I cannot wait to get back to normality and feeling safe when I get back to France, also to see the lovely villages and enjoy the scenery, maybe go off in our Hymer and stay at a few Aires, to me America is big and brash with big boring roads that go on forever and the campsites are expensive, we are using campsites all the time as we need the electricity for the air conditioners, I would like to sell the R.V but I don't think he will part with it yet, SHAME!! Roll on the end of June and home to France. Bambi 2 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Bambi2,
Enjoy the beautiful National Parks of America while you can. You never know whats around the corner.
We were happily doing just the same when suddenly it was all snatched away from us after only 39 states. We had the Golden Eagle pass which enabled free access to all parks.

Don't believe all those scare stories put out by paranoid Americans. Most visits to National Parks are along well worn paths and any danger is far away.
I would imagine the people attacked were being stupid or had food on show or in the car.

At this time of year you should be further noth like Montana and Yellowstone. Even British Columbia is great in summer.
We toured the northern states during summer and the Gulf states in winter.
Arizona is so big and beautiful it would take a lifetime to explore it all. 

France is OK and I am happy to be here but I keep longing for the RV life again and dreaming about getting back one day. But our days are slipping away. 
Enjoy while you can..!!! :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

bambi2 said:


> Oh! you are making me envious! we live in France and I love it there, at the moment we are in America living my husbands dream, NOT MINE!! he bought a very nice 35ft Airstream Cutter R.V and we are touring in America for 3 months in it, good thing it has 2 air conditioners, as it is very hot here in California, he keeps taking me to National Parks knowing what a nervous person I am, in these National parks are bears, lions, rattlesnakes and poisonous spiders, I am a shaking wreck and I am too afraid to get out of the R.V (a man was attacked by a lion last week and a woman had her car wrecked by a bear that got into it.) I cannot wait to get back to normality and feeling safe when I get back to France, also to see the lovely villages and enjoy the scenery, maybe go off in our Hymer and stay at a few Aires, to me America is big and brash with big boring roads that go on forever and the campsites are expensive, we are using campsites all the time as we need the electricity for the air conditioners, I would like to sell the R.V but I don't think he will part with it yet, SHAME!! Roll on the end of June and home to France. Bambi 2 8O


Wow, that's interesting. Having been born and spent most of my life in California I guess we just take the rattlesnakes, bears and lions for granted. You shouldn't be afraid to get out and see the country, your chances of being hurt are almost non existent. Attacks by lions are still very rare and happen on very isolated trails, bears are just after food, the ones in California don't attack people, rattlesnakes only bite when nearly stepped on and they are hard to find. I've only seen maybe six in my life. Spiders, I never thought of them as a threat. There are only a couple that are common and poisonous and one has to go looking through the dark corners of one's uncleaned garage to find them. There are lots of negatives about the US but it's a beautiful country with lots to see and enjoy so try to relax and have a good time.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Now I know!*

A while back I asked -What's all the fuss about France?
Well, now that we've been I understand 

We had a lovely time at the Amboise meet, after which we headed South a bit.

Main bits were:

Stopped off at Oradour Sur Glane (Martyred Village). Very educational museum and a really terrible event, but glad we visited. Stayed in our first Aire here. Great Aire that was very busy. Thanks to Brillopad for sharing his pitch! Also good to share a few beers with Brillo and CatherineandSteve here.

Next stop ACSI site near Bergerac. Very pretty.

Then we had to start heading North. Stayed overnight in large but quiet Aire in La Rochelle. The next day we headed over the toll bridge to Ile de Re. Only 9 Euros return on the toll bridge. Was expecting it to be more expensive, but it appears to be cheaper outwith July/August.

LOVED Ile de Re. Stayed on great ACSI site near La Flotte. Fantastic for pushbikes. Had to drag ourselves away from here.

Now back home and feeling rather down at the thought of going back to work  Two and a half weeks ain't nearly long enough!

A great trip. Lovely bread, good wine (1 Euro 30 a bottle), pretty villages, easy driving and parking, nice people and above all - some beautiful scenery.

So, yes, I think we're hooked!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I said earlier "Roll on August", well we are off to the Dussledorf show for just a couple of days then back into France with the first nights stop at Stenay. Don,t forget to visit the beer museum if you visit Stenay, its included with your camping fee.

Re american Parks, they are MASSIVE and dangerous.

Scroll down to the bottom this page and see why! Brazos park near Texas.

C.

http://www.motts.org/Nature notes America.htm

This was a "once in a lifetime" tour to see long lost relatives on formal retirement.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Glad you had a lovely time and got back safely....still envious 'tho.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Roll on August when we'll be in the Aveyron area. Not in a motorhome, but in a villa with my parents, sister & her family. We've done this for the last few years and just love it there. We always have a fabulous time.

Lesley


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

roll on the 1st July Normandy, then Brittany up the loire and as far as three weeks will take us cant wait :lol: :lol:


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Roll on contracts exchanged then we can book our ferry and be in France as long as limited finances allow, before continuing on to Spain to buy new home. 
I feel France won the lottery in the most beautiful country stakes.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ah Bliss! back home in the Aveyron now and how I appreciate it after almost 3 months in America, it is just so lovely here, anyone want to buy a really nice American R.V. it is stored in America and its all kitted out for touring America, see it in the MHF R.V for sale. bambi 2


----------

